# New siggy for Lucky13



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi,
There are two projects of Lucky13's new siggy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2007)

WOOOOW Wurger! Absolutely stunning work to say the least! Would it be possible to change the car and motorcycle? They're a bit too modern for me...
Fantastic work none the less mate!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2007)

There is no problem mate.But tell me please,what kind of a motorbike and car you want.Maybe you have pics of them.It would be easier for me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2007)

Just sent you a couple of pictures in a PM mate. thank you so much for doing this for me. I feel awful though asking you to change something in your awesome work. Please do forgive me...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2007)

I've sent you PM.Don't worry friend.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2007)

The next attempt to.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 17, 2007)

That's just awesome Wurger! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2007)

You are welcome mate.But  I've accidently uploaded not the one I wanted.Sorry for that.There is the correct siggy.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 18, 2007)

I changed it up for u lucky... I think its a bad ass siggy wurger, one of the better ones uve put up for someone....

Urs obviously rocks...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2007)

THX Les.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh.... Thanks a lot my good man.... The next beer and dram is on me.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Heinz (Jun 19, 2007)

Indeed that is one awesome bit of work wurger  top job


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2007)

THX Heinz.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow amazing stuff! I wish I knew how to do Graphics.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2007)

I second that!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi mate,
There is another one if the current siggy gets bored.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2007)

This one is just great too Wurger!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2007)




----------

